

Google’s $12.5 billion Motorola buy ‘an immense mistake’ according to expert - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/01/googles-12-5-billion-motorola-buy-is-an-immense-mistake-according-to-patent-expert/

======
lallysingh
.. You mean ~$3.8 billion
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/01/google_buys_tax_brea...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/01/google_buys_tax_breaks_along_with_mobility/)

